# Nightmare Before Christmas Carnival



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

you might check out this thread for ideas 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...128488-nightmare-before-christmas-circus.html


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Make a big Oogie Boogie man from burlap, stuff with dried beans, and put other stuff in the beans. Patrons reach in and feel around. They have 30 seconds to draw a specific item (plastic spider, silver dollar, doll head, etc). If you want the contest feel, make two or three of them. Three participate and the rest egg them on. Something like that.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

SOunds like fun and you have a lot of ideas. I also like the Oogie boogie man game.


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

I saw a Zombie Barbie Bowling game somewhere. Zombify Barbie and Ken, line them up like 10-pins, and use a head to knock them down. I wonder if yard-sale Barbies can be modified to look like the NBC characters? Here's a link. If it does not come through, it was on ehow, called halloween carnival game.
http://www.ehow.com/clips/7972420/


----------



## MorganaMourning (Jun 10, 2014)

diajoh - I love that Oogie Boogie idea. Sounds fun. I'm definitely going to do that. Thanks.


----------

